# Turkey Contest Team #4



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Well the turkey season here in SC doesnt start til april 1st but youth day is march 26th so hopefully i can connect with one then.


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

Alabama's starts this weekend, im starting with a shotgun and if i get one with a shotgun im bringing out the bow


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

well good luck all and season dosent start till april 11 and i might hold out for a big tom to show himself


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I blacked out my Z7 yesterday by taking all the green dampers off of it and putting the black ones in it so I will have a better chance of not sticking out since I am not hunting in a ground blind but I am hunting just on the ground. I have to get up about 5 o clock saturday mornign since we want to be there early since where we are sitting is somewhat close to the turkeys roosting trees.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i havent even seen a turkey here for a year im going to va over easter though


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I didn't have any luck saturday, didn't even see a tukey at all, heard a few but they were really far off though. Maybe next time I get out there hopefully I will get one or at least have some better hunting than I did then. But the good thing not having to do with turkeys is that we npw have some hogs on our property since there are quite a few hog tracks in our food plots and a little bit of rooting in the food plots so now I am excited since I can hunt hogs all year long legally.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

well i went scouting yesterday adn saw 6 or 7 but i scared them when they poped up in front of me and went somewhere else and called a jake in but season dosent start here till april 11 and its a hard wait


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

well that's goo. Hopefully we will do better this weekend since right now for us it is pretty early in the season and turkey season for adults starts this saturday down here since last week was the youth opening day.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

2 more week here in Pennsylvania and I'm hitting the woods. I might be forced to use a shotgun because my stupid launcher ARM broke to my drop away rest. I hope the part I ordered will be here,before than.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Bowmaddness said:


> 2 more week here in Pennsylvania and I'm hitting the woods. I might be forced to use a shotgun because my stupid launcher ARM broke to my drop away rest. I hope the part I ordered will be here,before than.


man that stinks. 2 years ago I had my older trophy taker drop away just break on me. I drew my bow back and I heard a snap or something and the launcher arm wouldn't go up, the internal spring was broke so we had to go all the way to tampa, an hour away, and have them put a new piece on there, luckily they put it in the same spot so no having to paper tune it again, but that was like on the day we were leaving to go to Ohio.

Also This past deer season 2 weeks beforeI was going 2 gerogia to bowhunt my bowstring broke in 2 while I was shooting it, well half the strands just busted off the bowstring and I sent it to our guy that makes our custom bowstrings (he only guarantees them if he puts them on the bow himself and shoots them and paper tunes it too) and my bow got back the day before we were leaving to go to Georgia.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

hopefully i dont have any bad luck like that


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

awirtz26 said:


> hopefully i dont have any bad luck like that


ya I have had my share of bad luck, I have basically had just about anything that can go wrong with a bow happen to me lol!


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Good news guys my launcher ARM is on its way.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

good deal and i havent really had any prob with any of he bows i have had.. nock on wood


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

that's good, hopefully it will get there in time.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope it does fingers crossed


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Team 4 have any points yet


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

nope


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

almost got us on the board today. I was sitting on the edge of a field and a group of turkeys walked by with 2 toms following the hens, we gave a few calls and the responded but didnt really come our way so we decided to cut them off at the end of the field. Well when we got there one of the toms was about 20 yards away from me and i was drawn and everything, when i let the arrow fly i realized that there was some brush between me and the bird. Sure enough my arrow deflected off of everything and the turkey got away. Sad story but i guess it was still fun and was only the first day of the season.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

glad you got close but to bad there had to be some brush in the way.. about 2 weeks for season in iowa yet


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

oh well just try again that's all I can say. 
We are getting even closer to getting one down here at home, we were trying to cut 2 big gobblers off but they somehow went another way that we don't have permission to go on figures right? But oh well just have to try again!


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Which team is in the lead right now in the competition?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

um whichever team elite archery is on since he is the only one to kill one w/ a bow which adds 50 extra points and someone else killed one on another team but w/ a shotgun but other than that we don't have anybody else scoring for their teams. I won't be hunting this weekend since we have a big 3-d shoot that our uncle's church is doing and the guest speakers that also bring most of the targets is staying at our house while they're down here but I will get out one day, and I think I am going to get my bow back out since I am lending my shotgun to one of my dad's buddy's son to use since he has never turkey hunted before.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I think i am the one who got the one with a shotgun


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

well season starts monday but wont be able to hunt till thursday but then i can hunt just about everyday


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

hopefully ill get one tommarrow morning in the small aera. the guy next door said he saw 4 out there and two were either toms or jakes and they cant go far because it was almost time for them to fly up to the roost so hopefully ill get one tommarrow


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I wnr out last friday and didn't even hear a gobble and only seen 1 hen. But maybe this weekend, who knows.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Turkey season is coming to slow in PA lol


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

well went out this morning a didnt hear a gobble for a long time and i called and one jake gobbled and called again and within five min i had 5 or 6 jakes come in and at about 15 yards i missed one but the rest stayed there for me to get another shot. ill post pics in a few minutes


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

awirtz26 said:


> well went out this morning a didnt hear a gobble for a long time and i called and one jake gobbled and called again and within five min i had 5 or 6 jakes come in and at about 15 yards i missed one but the rest stayed there for me to get another shot. ill post pics in a few minutes


awesome, how big was it?


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/finshing26/041301952109002.jpg heres a link not the biggest out there but it was my first turkey and can say i did it with absoully no help


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

dose anybobdy know the points


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

um not really, I could add all of them up but I know we aren't in the lead, but we are in 3rd.


----------

